# How do people run around in 3/4 ton trucks with 2 yd of salt



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

So i have my 15 ford f350 and i have a 2 yd spreader, and when i get salt, i never fit more than 2000 pounds in it. 2000 doesn't even fill it, i could get probably another 500-1000 but with a thousand pound plow and 2000 pounds of salt in it i am weighing at about 10500-11,000. My gvwr is 10400 so i try not to go over but sometimes you can't be perfect. 
So my question, i see these guys running 3000 pounds of salt in there 3/4 and 1 ton trucks so are they just stressing their trucks out or is it okay to go 1000-1500 over the gvwr for a few hours during plowing? 

I want to be able to safely put more in my truck this year as i already need to buy another salter with much more work this year but i don't want to do it damagingly to my trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's fine....we run work trucks at full weight all year round


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

really? so if i put 3000 in my salter and have my weight at like 11,500-12000 i wont have any problems? i also don't want to get in trouble for being over my gvwr, my registration is 12000 so im okay there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ur 350 is rated 7k rear and 6K front, check door sticker. GVW is 11,400 (ballpark)


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

If DOT pulls you over just kick the spreader on full blast and empty it


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Have you actually weighed the truck loaded?

My CCSB F250 scales at 9200# with an 8.5XV2 and 800# of sand out back...

If you're running a regular cab, you may have even more wiggle room.

The GVWR on my truck is 10k, but with a the D60 up front, and 10.5 rear, my axles are rated for a total of 12,100#. While I wouldn't condone running your truck overweight, it's more than up for the task.

Being an F350 with the additional pinion/side gear in the 10.5, your rear is rated to 6290#. Your total GAWR is closer to 12,300# (If distributed properly).

Running around at 12k most certainly is not going to break your truck, but NYSDOT could break you 



Edit:

And 1olddogtwo had the rear numbers right above, I was looking at spring rating, the but '3 pinion Sterling 10.5' is rated to 7k.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm guessing that your GVWR is higher than 10,400. I have a three quarter ton and mine is 10,000. Every time I fill up with salt I'm over that, and have yet to have any troubles (knock on wood). Although I don't have to worry about DOT pulling us over here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 350 ccsb srw is 11,400 or 11,500.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

It definitely says 10400 for gvwr. But my front gawr is 5600
My rear gawr is 6290


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, assumed you had plow prep package


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Buy the truck, proceed to the nearest spring shop, leave the shop with more springs on your truck. Seriously though guys are just upgrading the truck to meet their requirements. Whether through the dealer or aftermarket. Then timing their route to spread more salt fast.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A tell-tell sign of a overloaded vehicle to LE is a squatting vehicle, put air bags in the rear to control the level of the pickup when loaded. The advantage bags have over more leafs is when unloaded bags don't give a harsh ride and you can adjust to maintain the ride height on the fly as your load lightens which is plus to maintain plow geometry especially when running a V-Plow.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I do have plow prep. I think i may get another set of leaf springs. then i would probably be set to add another 1000 pounds which is about as much as i need


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Get the air bags like Buff suggested. You won't be sorry.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

What's the payload sticker say on the door? Mine is like 3800 on a reg cab 350. Don't Remember my gvwr but I've got the plow package. No problems loading 2 yards of sand, 9 foot plow, 35 gallons of fuel and misc. Tools. 
I usually got the sand the day before and plowed a handful on my way to the roads I plow so it empties pretty quick. 
Problem is I love plowing with the sander full the truck hardly ever needs 4x4. I really wouldn't worry about the weight unless the dot is a big problem in your area


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

snowplower1;2033172 said:


> It definitely says 10400 for gvwr. But my front gawr is 5600
> My rear gawr is 6290


FGAWR is only due to springs. The D60 front you have is good for 6k, My FGAWR is 5,940#, not due to the axle, but the 'computer selected' springs that go with my plow pkg. They will hold 6k just fine, but may sag a tiny bit more.
The code on my door jam says CCFF, stating 6k front, 6,100 rear, not sure why they shave off 60#.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

snowplower1;2032869 said:


> So i have my 15 ford f350 and i have a 2 yd spreader, and when i get salt, i never fit more than 2000 pounds in it. 2000 doesn't even fill it, i could get probably another 500-1000 but with a thousand pound plow and 2000 pounds of salt in it i am weighing at about 10500-11,000. My gvwr is 10400 so i try not to go over but sometimes you can't be perfect.
> So my question, i see these guys running 3000 pounds of salt in there 3/4 and 1 ton trucks so are they just stressing their trucks out or is it okay to go 1000-1500 over the gvwr for a few hours during plowing?
> 
> I want to be able to safely put more in my truck this year as i already need to buy another salter with much more work this year but i don't want to do it damagingly to my trucks.


Let me guess you fill at Duke... In Henrietta? They go by registration weight. Up that weight and they will load more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

As Sprag's says, its all the same axles, I have CCLL coded springs. I have the factory helper springs as well as air bags. 

For 500.00, you could swap out the front coils and add rear air bags. I understand why the sell a derated 350 but can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Talk of weight. You are aware that anything over 10,000 and HOS applies ?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

snowman55;2033490 said:


> Talk of weight. You are aware that anything over 10,000 and HOS applies ?


Reason to Run a 3/4-ton at 10k. No log book, no DOT numbers, no weight inspection stations (over 5ton)


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

truckitup;2033459 said:


> Let me guess you fill at Duke... In Henrietta? They go by registration weight. Up that weight and they will load more.


Yes I get it at duke, there's no issues with them. My registration in at 12k I'm more worried about dot giving me a fine for going over and just trying not to mess my truck up at all


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

snowplower1;2033567 said:


> Yes I get it at duke, there's no issues with them. My registration in at 12k I'm more worried about dot giving me a fine for going over and just trying not to mess my truck up at all


Find a Cat scale and get each axle weight empty. Then minus off the axle rating. that will tell you what how much weight you can put in the back. Dot is going to put you on scales and do the same thing, and look at your registration weight. turn left out of Duke less DOT that way.. lol....

Air bags work great as well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Look up dissipating load laws in your state.

We're a contractor for a municipality and are able to haul over GVW with salt because we are a contractor for a municipality and salt is considered a dissipating load.

Not saying it'll work for you, but it's worked for us and we've had more than one truck stopped loaded and weighed.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2033682 said:


> Look up dissipating load laws in your state.
> 
> We're a contractor for a municipality and are able to haul over GVW with salt because we are a contractor for a municipality and salt is considered a dissipating load.
> 
> Not saying it'll work for you, but it's worked for us and we've had more than one truck stopped loaded and weighed.


Key Words "because we are a contractor for a municipality"

Private contractor not working for a municipality is getting fined.

You get stopped in CT and your overloaded, your fined and they make you dump your load till your at your weight limit. 
And the fine is not cheap.

One reason why I always do two or three runs, I don't overload because it is easier to do that then pay for a big dollar ticket.

I also don't like overloading because it does put stress on the truck. 
I want mine to last as long as possible with the least little bit of repairs -(I know there are few grinning at that statement, yes I know it's a plow truck, I can dream can't I?)


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In ct it's $1 per pound over weight plus $250 fine for being unsafe. If there is snow on the ground take a picture of it being scaled. They must be on clean dry surface. Hint


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fireside;2033799 said:


> In ct it's $1 per pound over weight plus $250 fine for being unsafe. If there is snow on the ground take a picture of it being scaled. They must be on clean dry surface. Hint


Ouch...that hurts


----------



## halfkeck (Sep 9, 2015)

*over weight?*

Is it pretty common having pickups stopped and weighed in your states? Honestly cannot say that I have ever heard of such around here. Its not the plow trucks that would concern me around here, its the guys hauling about 3 tons of scrap in an F-150.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

halfkeck;2036269 said:


> Is it pretty common having pickups stopped and weighed in your states? Honestly cannot say that I have ever heard of such around here. Its not the plow trucks that would concern me around here, its the guys hauling about 3 tons of scrap in an F-150.


It's big business here in michigan.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Like others have said around here it's rare for one to be singled out as long as the bumper isn't dragging on the ground. I've rolled out in my 350 srw with 2+ tons of salt in the hopper and a 8611lp sitting ass high with the air bags. If you look legal and are played correctly etc,there's very few cops around here that know enough to mess with you. Also helps to have a network of friends that usually give a heads up when they set up scales and pull everything over a b plate in


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1;2032869 said:


> So i have my 15 ford f350 and i have a 2 yd spreader, and when i get salt, i never fit more than 2000 pounds in it. 2000 doesn't even fill it, i could get probably another 500-1000 but with a thousand pound plow and 2000 pounds of salt in it i am weighing at about 10500-11,000. My gvwr is 10400 so i try not to go over but sometimes you can't be perfect.
> So my question, i see these guys running 3000 pounds of salt in there 3/4 and 1 ton trucks so are they just stressing their trucks out or is it okay to go 1000-1500 over the gvwr for a few hours during plowing?
> 
> I want to be able to safely put more in my truck this year as i already need to buy another salter with much more work this year but i don't want to do it damagingly to my trucks.


As long as your not squatting bad I have never heard of any troubles in our area. I know of a guy that was ticketed for over weight which is costly. I seen him out that morning and he looked very dangerous. I would not have drove that truck.

Be sure to have your DOT stickers where they are visible. I put mine in good size numbers across each side of the hood you can have them cut and stuck reasonable. My business logo on the doors.
Your truck will handle the extra stress. I wish I could load at Duke. I have to have a minimal of 22 tons delivered.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Freshwater;2036493 said:


> It's big business here in michigan.


BIG BUSINESS...That's the truth


----------

